# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Προστασία ηλεκτρονικών συσκευών?

## Panoss

Με αφορμή την οθόνη μου, που χάλασε αλλά την επισκεύασα ευτυχώς, θέλω  να κάνω μια ερώτηση πιο γενική. Όσες φορές μού χει χαλάσει κάποια συσκευή, η βλάβη συνέβη κατά το άνοιγμα ή το κλείσιμό της. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν αν έβαζα μια μεταβλητή αντίσταση ας πούμε, από τήν πρίζα στη συσκευή, και αντί να πηγαίνει η τροφοδοσία από το 0 στο 220 Volts απότομα, με την αντίσταση να το ανεβάζω σιγά-σιγά ως τα 220. Πώς το βλέπετε αυτό?
 Ή αν έβαζα ασφάλειες και στα δύο καλώδια (και στο ενεργό , και στο άλλο) που πάνε στην πρίζα, θα βοηθούσε στην προστασία της συσκευής?

----------


## leosedf

Αυτό με την αντίσταση δεν θα το συνηστούσα (εκτός αν θέλεις να βάλεις φωτιά ενα σπίτι)
Συνήθως τα κυκλώματα προστασίας σε ενισχυτές δίνουν πρώτα τη μισή τάση (110-120V) για ενα δυο δευτερολεπτα και μετα ολοκληρη.
Στην περίπτωση σου ομως δεν μπορεί να γίνει έτσι απλά, η πρέπει να φτιάξεις ενα κύκλωμα σταθεροποίησης η να πάρεις ενα έτοιμο απο το εμπόριο (μικρό κουτάκι) και να το συνδέσεις στην πρίζα

----------


## Επιστήμων

Ακόμα μπορείς να δώσεις και εσύ πρώτα 110 και ύστερα 220 V σε μια συσκευή.(αναλογική)
Πώς ; Απλά με ένα περιστροφικό διακόπτη δύο θέσων όπου απο τη μια πλευρά θα περνάει όλη η τάση(220V)
και απο την άλλη μέσο μιας διόδου (τα αμπέρ ανάλογα με τη συσκευή) θα περνάει η μισή ενεργή τάση (110V).
Το μόνο που θα κάνεις θα είναι να γυρνάς το διακόπτη μέχρι τη δεύτερη θέση.

Το παραπάνω κυκλωμα μπορεί πολύ εύκολα να υλοποιηθεί με δύο ρελέδες και έναν μικροελεγκτή(Τiny15) οπότε και 
η όλη λειτουργία αυτοματοποιείται.  :Very Happy:

----------


## leosedf

αυτά τα κυκλώματα εχουν ενα δυο πυκνωτές ενα ρελαί μια σειρά αντιστάσεων και προκαθορισμένο χρονο εναλλαγής (απο πυκνωτές) χρειάζονται ομως μόνο σε κυκλώματα με μεγάλα τροφοδοτικά και πυκνωτές (οπως ενισχυτές ισχύος) ωστε να φορτίσουν οι πυκνωτές και να δημιουργηθεί πεδίο στα πηνεια του μετασχηματιστη, ολα αυτά γίνονται για να μην τραβάει αποτομα μεγάλη ισχύ και ρίχνει ασφάλειες οχι ομως για προστασία της συσκευής.

----------


## _ab

Εχω ενα τετοι κυκλωματακι απο το ελεκτορ θα ψαξω να το βρω και θα το δημοσιευσω......  :Very Happy:

----------


## xampos

κοψε το ενα καλωδιο και βαλε μια διοδο (αναλογα το ρευμα) σε σειρα  και παραληλα στο κυκλωμα βαλε ενα διακοπτη παλι αναλογα με το ρευμα μετα δωσε τροφοδοσια με ανοικτες της επαφες του διακοπτη ετσι θα εχεισ τη μιση ταση και μετα πειραξε το διακοπτη και θα εχεις 220 v

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό με τη δίοδο, φίλε Κώστα, φαίνεται σωστό. Το σκεφτόμουνα, αλλά έλεγα ότι μάλλον λάθος θα ναι και δεν το δοκίμασα. Προφανώς όμως, θα πρέπει να βρώ μια κατάλληλη δίοδο που να αντέχει στα 220 βολτ. Υπάρχει τέτοια δίοδος?

----------


## xampos

παναγιωτη υπαρχει σιγουρα αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πια υπαρχουν παρα πολλες δες τα datasheets αμα θες μπορω να το ψαξω

----------


## xampos

1n5404 ή06 ή 08 ειναι ολες στα 3Α η πρωτη μεχρι 400v η δευτερη στα 600 και η τριτη στα 1000 v υπαρχου και αλλες αλλα πιστευω αυτες σου κανουν ενω απο τιμη μολις 10 λεπτα η μια τα λεμε φιλε

----------


## Chris Valis

Παιδιά αυτό που λέτε ονομάζεται soft start και γίνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο με αντιστάσεις ισχύος... Προσοχή ομως, soft start σε τηλεοράσεις και οθόνες CRT ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙ (χωρίς μετατροπή στο κύκλωμα degauss) !!! Οι μέθοδος 110-220 δεν είναι σωστή γιατί το θέμα δεν είναι να μειώσεις την τάση που θα εφαρμοστεί κατά το power-on spike αλλά το ρεύμα αυτής.

Εν τω μεταξύ, οι αντιστάσεις προστατεύουν και από τυχόν arcing στον διακόπτη τροφοδοσίας, ενώ το 110-220 μπορεί θεωρητικά από το arcing να ανεβάσει την τάση μεχρι και 50%


Υ.Γ. Δειτε ένα παράδειγμα: http://sound.westhost.com/project39.htm

----------


## vooda

Βρε παίδες συγνώμη για τη παρεμβολή αλλά γιατί δεν δεν αγοράζετε έναν σταθεροποιητή τάσης??? 20€ κάνει ο 1KW !!!  :Embarassed:

----------

